# Beira Interior Norte / Cova da Beira



## nazevedo (26 Mai 2009 às 19:06)

Boas.

Estou a fazer um trabalho para faculdade e precisava de obter os seguites dados:
- Temperatura Média na "Beira Interior Norte" e na "Cova da Beira" durante 2004 a 2008.
- Temperatura Média durante o Verão na "Beira Interior Norte" e na "Cova da Beira" durante 2004 a 2008.
- alguém sabe se no ano de 2006 houve um calor exagerado nestas regiões?
- Comparação da "quantidade de vento" na "Beira Interior Norte" e na "Cova da Beira" durante 2004 a 2008, em comparação com Portugal Continental.

Ficaria muito grato se alguém os conseguisse fornecer.

Qualquer info é bem vinda.

Cumprimentos.


----------

